# DS ran in the road today....need advice



## L&IsMama (Jan 24, 2006)

I am, as usual, at a total loss with my 3 yr old ds. Today we were at the park with friends, and right before we were getting ready to leave, ds started inching toward our van (which was parked by the road). I saw the look on his face, knowing he was testing me to see if I would chase him, so I tried to remain calm at first, but then he just started running, so I ran as fast as I could after him cause he was far too close to the road (a busy road) at this point. I tried yelling, "STOP!!!", and it didn't phase him in the least. He actually went IN the road, and kept running!







:

Thank goodness the cars coming had plenty of time to stop, and did actually stop. I finally caught him, and somewhat tackled him, scooped him up, and got him off the road. I then told him how unbelievably dangerous that was, and how scared it made me, and pointed to the cars that were now driving away, and yelled at him, "Those are cars!! They could have hit you and killed you! Never run in the street again!!".

I am honestly lost on how to better handle such dangerous situations. Ds has no fear whatsoever. What else could I have done to make it sink in to him that what he did was seriously dangerous?


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

Could drive over a watermelon to show him what could have happened and why you were so scared.


----------



## L&IsMama (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chfriend* 
Could drive over a watermelon to show him what could have happened and why you were so scared.

Well, I have tried showing him animals that have been hit by cars when we're driving, but he honestly doesn't understand it, or care, not sure which.







: I suppose we could try some sort of fruit un the driveway, though. I have a feeling he will just get mad that I "squished his fruit!" too much to "get it".







:


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

Do you ever play trucks and cars with him?
You could set up a roadway and cross walk, and have cars stop to let people cross. Maybe a car won't stop and it will run over someone, so he can see that the person will get run over.
Children sometimes don't understand important things in our big grown up world, but if we put it into their play world, the idea is easier to grasp.
You could also see if the library has any books on the subject.


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

Not much advice, but DD (who is also 3) did this the other day. It terrified me and she just didn't seem to understand.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I think for now you just don't assume he's safe. If he's within running-distance of the road he needs to be held or contained.

-Angela


----------



## LilWin (Apr 25, 2007)

DD also does this. It's something that can make me so mad, I have to really take a deep breath and try not to show her all the anger when she does this. I go down on my knees to her level and explain it's dangerous and that she should stay with mommy and cross the street together with a serious voice. It doesn't work.







:
There's a playground 5 minutes from our house and I use that to practice. We have to cross two streets to get there, both very quiet and with good view for both drivers and people crossing. So every time, I tell her to stop at the curb and wait for mommy, hold my hand and look for cars, bikes whatever to both sides together, look again and then cross. I know she's still too little, but I do it every time in the hopes she'll "get it" in the end. But every time, she'll laugh and run off into the road as soon as I tell her to stop at the curb. I keep trying. If we're anywhere else, I put her in the stroller (I carry DS in the Ergo, so I'm not fast to run after her in case of emergency) or carry her across the street when DH is with us. She's just not safe near streets and she doesn't understand the danger at all. I'm hoping it's her age, but I see so many little kids stay close to their mom, of course it's just mine that's running off like a madwoman.


----------



## L&IsMama (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I think for now you just don't assume he's safe. If he's within running-distance of the road he needs to be held or contained.

-Angela

I usually do hold him or carry him. The park is set quite a bit back from the road. I don't plan on taking him to that park for awhile anymore, though. Yesterday we were getting ready to leave, and I guess he really, really wanted to leave before the rest of us.







:

What I would like to see happen, though, since staying home all the time isn't an option, is for him to learn to not run IN the road in the 1st place. He's 3. I think developmentally he is ready to learn basic safety issues. Because sometimes I simply *can't* carry him. And he knows how to get out of the 5-point harness in the stroller. He also figured out how to get out of a mei tai when on my back, and he is too heavy to front carry for long.







: And I also do not think it is fair to his older brother to stay home all the time because his younger brother runs away. And when I *do* contain him/hold him, he usually screams so horribly or flings himself out of my arms that we end up having to leave wherever we are anyhow.


----------



## PhoenixMommaToTwo (Feb 22, 2006)

This may be a little controversial, but my ds is very active and is not quite at the age where he understands safety, so we have one of those "leash" things for him. Have you tried one of those? The one we have for ds is a teddy bear backpack thing and he actually loves it. He wants to have it on when we go somewhere and I can take the leash off when we're not using it. I think it gives him a chance to have independence, but with boundaries, kwim?


----------



## swampangel (Feb 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *L&IsMama* 
What I would like to see happen, though, since staying home all the time isn't an option, is for him to learn to not run IN the road in the 1st place. He's 3. I think developmentally he is ready to learn basic safety issues.

ITA. I would make little trips here and there as practice for him. When you go out, keep in mind that you might be turning around and going back home if he runs. Several friends of mine did this with their kids and they learned that if they engaged in unsafe behavior like running off, time at the park or where ever would be over. I think this is a really important thing for him to learn and I wouldn't just accommodate his lack of impulse control by not doing these things. I would also not attempt to always carry him...he's too big for that and he needs to learn to control his impulse to take off.

Good luck with it...you're not alone. I know so many parents who struggle with this particular issue.


----------



## L&IsMama (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhoenixMommaToTwo* 
This may be a little controversial, but my ds is very active and is not quite at the age where he understands safety, so we have one of those "leash" things for him. Have you tried one of those? The one we have for ds is a teddy bear backpack thing and he actually loves it. He wants to have it on when we go somewhere and I can take the leash off when we're not using it. I think it gives him a chance to have independence, but with boundaries, kwim?

Yes, I am actually going to be getting one. The only thing is, I would have never thought to put in on him at the park, yk? I guess we will have to avoid that particular park for a bit. But I suppose it will definately help for when we go other places. It's funny, because I used to think the "leashes" were horrible....until I had ds2.







And especially after yesterday!







:


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

He WILL learn not to run in the road







I promise it won't be a worry when he goes off to college (well maybe, but he'll know better







)

He simply doesn't have the impulse control right now- obviously.










-Angela


----------



## bl987ue (Mar 14, 2006)

It doesn't matter if he doesn't like being contained. Let him scream all he wants. Angela is right--he needs to be contained, and his safety is non-negotiable. He will get it, it's just not fun for anybody else until that day comes.


----------



## BoringTales (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I think for now you just don't assume he's safe. If he's within running-distance of the road he needs to be held or contained.

-Angela

At three??

Its ridiculous to think that a normally developing 3 year old shouldn't be able to know basic safety issues and be able to control him/herself appropriately. Your 3 year old shouldn't need to be on a leash or be held constantly for fear of them darting off into the street. Holding hands in a parking lot or on a sidewalk? Sure. But 'contained' or 'held'?







:


----------



## BensMamacita (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilWin* 
It's something that can make me so mad, I have to really take a deep breath and *try not to show her all the anger* when she does this. I go down on my knees to her level and explain it's dangerous and that she should stay with mommy and cross the street together with a serious voice. It doesn't work.







:

(bolding mine)

We live on a very busy street, and frankly this is the only issue in regards to which I believe it's acceptable for my ds to see the full extent of my anger. I am all about redirection, explanation, etc. in other situations, but this is life or death.


----------



## L&IsMama (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BensMamacita* 
(bolding mine)

We live on a very busy street, and frankly this is the only issue in regards to which I believe it's acceptable for my ds to see the full extent of my anger. I am all about redirection, explanation, etc. in other situations, but this is life or death.

Yes, I agree. I was very angry yesterday, and he knew it. Unfortunately, he didn't seem to care.







:


----------



## swampangel (Feb 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
He WILL learn not to run in the road







I promise it won't be a worry when he goes off to college (well maybe, but he'll know better







)

He simply doesn't have the impulse control right now- obviously.










-Angela

I don't think it's obvious at all that he doesn't have the impulse control. Maybe that's it, but it could certainly be any number of things. Whatever the reason, it's a major safety issue and I think requires that you work on it with him.

I also think it's ok that you show him that you're angry. If that doesn't impact him, that's ok too. I would just keep reinforcing that it's not an option to run ahead. I would practice having him walk beside you and if he doesn't do that he'll have to hold your hand. It this is a problem, home you go. He won't like it because something is driving him to do this...but I think he needs to see that you are very serious and will take action to make sure he doesn't do this.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissingMinnesota* 
At three??

Its ridiculous to think that a normally developing 3 year old shouldn't be able to know basic safety issues and be able to control him/herself appropriately. Your 3 year old shouldn't need to be on a leash or be held constantly for fear of them darting off into the street. Holding hands in a parking lot or on a sidewalk? Sure. But 'contained' or 'held'?







:

Yes. THIS three year old right NOW. Clearly he is not able to control his impulses right now. To do anything else would be foolish and irresponsible.

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swampangel* 
I don't think it's obvious at all that he doesn't have the impulse control. Maybe that's it, but it could certainly be any number of things. Whatever the reason, it's a major safety issue and I think requires that you work on it with him.

It seems perfectly clear to me. Sure, there could be a thousand reasons WHY:

mom is fun when she screams
let's see what happens
I feel like pushing buttons
there's a dog over there!

BUT, the fact of the matter is that on some level he KNEW that he should not run in the street (at least that is my impression- this is something mom has educated him on, he's seen a street before etc) and yet he still chose to do it.

That is lack of impulse control.

-Angela


----------



## JulieK (Aug 25, 2004)

I have no words of wisdom whatsoever, but I wanted to commiserate. My 3 yo ds is very much a runner and I am of the mindset that he needs to be held/contained for his own safety's sake. It doesn't help, though. I think it makes things worse b/c it causes a big power struggle. It's just not an area where I'm willing to take a chance.

Something that has worked when ds is not tired or already acting up is to play a game where he has to run to a certain point and stop. He seems to like it, but I have to be very careful and sure that I can catch up to him at any time.


----------



## MtBikeLover (Jun 30, 2005)

I have a 4.5 year old and a 2.5 year old. We live on a corner lot and it isn't possible for me to have them restrained at all times. I am always with them when we are outside, but sometimes they go in different directions. Here is what we did from a very early age (as soon as they could walk). Anytime they got near the street, we didn't forbid them from walking across it. We just showed them how. And we would go back and forth across the street as long as they wanted. Each and every single time, I taught them how to hold my hand, look both ways and then walk across the street. We talked about how cars go fast and can hurt you and that anytime they wanted to cross the street, they just needed to come one of us and we would take them.

I have never had a problem with one of them running in the street that I can recall. So my suggestion is just to practice the right way to cross a street.


----------



## blessed (Jan 28, 2006)

It's probably not helpful to offer up what worked with our own 3 year olds, as kids are so very different. For starters, dd would never run from me in the first place, whereas it seems that the OPs son has a pre-existing tendency for this.

I agree with algena. Who cares what 3 year olds are _supposed_ to be able to do? All that matters is what this 3 yo is capable of doing. And he's clearly not ready to exercise his own good judgment, nor to adhere to his mother's direction and warnings. He needs closer supervision and control if he's going to make it to adulthood.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Do you play chase with him in safe situations? It sounds like he likes the game of chase. If you can meet the need for providing him the undivided attention in an environment which meets your needs for safety, he will have opportunities to run and play chase with you. Three year olds love to play chase, ime.

Could you create an exit routine of "Simon Says" (stop, hop 3 x, turn around, etc.); or something that is engaging, such as blowing bubbles and then a piggy back ride. My experience has been that information is most effectively received, if the underlying desire is satiated concurrently. Adult and child impulse control is less when hungry, angry, lonely, tired (HALT).

I know that was scary!

Pat


----------



## ndakkitten (Jul 1, 2006)

I also have to agree with the pp who said not all children are the same. I myself have been thru this with my two DS. Oldest is almost 5 and the other is going to be 3 in a few days. The oldest listens to me most of the time no problem and I never really had to worry about him running off. Not watching where he is walking, sure...but if I tell him stop, he stops. He's held my hand to walk in parking lots & crossing streets since he was 2.

Now my terrible DS #2 on the other hand...he throws tantrums when I try to tell him what to do, loves to run away when I ask him "come here," and hates holding hands most of the time. This same child has also run onto a busy road the first time I looked away for a second at a park and actually ran fast enough to make it all the way across & into the gas station on the other side. He also can easily escape the stroller, so we ended up buying a Kelty to carry him around in.

I have tried explaining to him how dangerous it is, how he'd have to go the hospital (since he's had one trip to the ER for stitches), and several other tactics, but its in one ear and out the other. So I have just resigned myself to the fact that he just needs to be either restrained or closely supervised until he can control himself.


----------



## elvina (Jan 7, 2002)

Hi

Unfortunately some children dont get the danger of roads or busy spaces. I have been lucky with my older 2 and we have always discussed safety from a very young age and luckily they have never done this however in the world we live in today I feel that it is always best to er on the side of caution and when they were younger, they are 8 and 5 now, I used reins. I know some people dont like reins because of the similarity to dog leashes but the way I see it is that I would rather have them safe and on reins than injured or even worse. A friend of mine has a daughter of 5 who tends to run off, she carries her reins with her and if she starts to run off she goes on the reins, its is an excellent deterant as she hates her reins and to be honest quite often she just mentions reins and her daughter stays put.

I hope that this helps.

Best wishes

Elvina


----------



## ewe+lamb (Jul 20, 2004)

DD was a runner, the worst time - very similar to yours was in central Paris I was 8 months pregnant and she ran off into the middle of a 5 lane road - I was horrified - even thinking about it now makes me so upset - I used reins, I hate them, she hated them, however, it worked, just the mention of them pulled her back into her safety. As for learning, kids do learn but some the hard way - my cousin's boy ran into the middle of the road and was knocked down - the mother was also 8 months pregnant at the time and had to handle carrying her son around because he ended up in a wheel chair for 4 months, so use the reins it doesn't matter what other folk say about them as long as your child is safe - that's the most important thing - it also helps with our sanity too!!!


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

I don't know, I think three is about the only age when my son even threatened to do this. In my mind, three years old=might run into traffic. He sure wouldn't do it now! So I'm not surprised that your ds is in a developmental phase in which he wants to do this.

My kid was very tractable, and there was only one of him. In spite of this, we were chicken and picked him up to cross busy streets and parking lots. You have to be pre-emptive. A lot of people will punish children for this particular issue, but I think it won't work because of the age, even if I believed in punishment.

(I guess most of the reason I don't believe in punishment is that in the few cases where I think it might be ethically justified, like physical danger, I'm pretty sure it will be ineffective!)


----------



## kindergirl77 (Jun 30, 2005)

I think how you handled the situation was good. I think they need to see you scared and upset. I also had a similar situation coming out of the grocery store.

Ofcourse you will be more causious now, talking to him all the time about street safety. Talk talk talk. Before you go anywhere, before you get out of the car, tell him what he is going to do. Say, 'When we get out of the car, you will hold my hand until we cross the road.' He will get it, it will click, and maybe this needed to happen so that he sees what will happen, why the boundry is there. (not that is _needed_ to happen, but you get what I am saying)

I agree with the pp who said that He WILL learn to stay out of the street, you won't have to contain him forever, just for the time being until you can trust him again. It won't take long for it to click.

----> I would also keep telling him a 'story' about running in the street. When I started doing this with dd1 the running in the street stopped. I would say, 'Once upon a time, there was a boy who ran into the street....' Ask him what he think happened to him and what he should have done instead of running in the street. I find that story telling was the best way to get them to listen. Even now every once in a while she asks me to tell her the story of the boy that ran in the street. LOL

I also sing the Barney song; 'We always hold hands when we cross the street, cross the street, cross the street...'

HTH!


----------



## kdf (Nov 2, 2005)

My ds was doing the same thing. He thought it was a game too. One day he ran into the road. Luckily my dh was with us and got him brought he back to the end of our sidewalk told he to stop there and wait for us. Well he went to take off again and my dh stopped him but he fell and cut his lip. blood everywhere. Once he was cleaned up we taught him to stop at the end of the sidewalk then walk slowly to the street then to stop and look for cars. He has been doing that ever since. Ok it has only been a few weeks but it is working. Now I absolutely hat that he got hurt but it scared him enough to not run. A fat lip is much better that being hit by a car. I think we just have to reinforce that they have to watch for cars and look for cars.


----------



## sonja_and_andy (Oct 8, 2005)

Maybe fear is the key here. The Dr Sears "The Discipline Book" has a good section on how to help toddlers to be safe around traffic, by letting the young toddler play in the driveway (while watching him extremely closely) and showing strong, even over-acted emotions, especially fear when is going close to the road (screaming, grimacing, carrying him away) Check it out at the library, it's really worth reading - 3 years might be too late but maybe there are other techniques for older kids in the book.

For us something totally different worked to get even stronger fear, my daughter is deadly afraid of traffic.

We live in a quiet neighborhood with very little traffic, but her beloved kitten was ran over after she just had it for 3 months - she saw the body, saw my grief including tears, the "funeral" and heard the explanation "He played in the road, a car ran over him" hundreds of times (she kept asking... and we did read "Cat Heaven" probably hundreds of times too, click on the "Leilani" link in my signature and search for "Kiko" in the "Baby Blog" to read the whole story)

While at the time we were really sad about the cat, and very worried about traumatizing a 19 months old, now it is a blessing.

We can walk at the quiet street without holding hands, when she hears a car (still 2 blocks away) she comes running to me and I need to hold her until it is past. On busy streets and when crossing she wants to be carried. I know she is not 3 yet and a lot can happen until then, but I have a feeling that this created a totally thoroughly lasting impression.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

*

never mind!


----------



## Sheepdoc (Dec 21, 2006)

I would take each child for a walk holding their hand. I would let go of their hand, but keep them near me on sidewalk, grass, etc.... As soon as we got to asphalt I would hold their hand really tight. (not painful - just so they couldn't slip away)
Repetition teaches not to go into the street without holding an adults hand.
The first days there would usually be a protest. Cul de sacs work great. As I stood in the middle of the cul de sac for a long time with a child struggling to get away or just sitting down refusing to move.
If a car comes by you drag or carry (depending on your ability) the child to saftey and repeat the lesson until they understand that streets are dangerous.
dd#2 is a bit more of a trick and will wander down the yellow and white lines in parking lots - (not black) so I have to watch him a bit more.
The point is walking without having your hand/shirt/etc held is a privledge you earn by prooving you're responsible and trustworthy.


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

I agree with swampangel's take on this.

Have you tried discussing it with him before you leave home--getting him to agree that he will not run in the road and that if he does, you will go home? Then, when you arrive at the place, remind him again of what you talked about. This kind of thing really helps my DD.

Also, is he ever allowed in the street without you holding his hand? I am uptight about this particular rule, and I notice that DD, who is NOT the world's most compliant child by any means, is better about not running into the street than her same-age peers. It's never, ever been allowed, YK? She doesn't walk in parking lots alone either, and even when she is standing by the car she has to keep her hand on the car.


----------



## Mama Rubin (Sep 11, 2007)

Sounds a lot like my 4 year old son. He started this while I was pregnant (and couldn't always keep up w/him) and now sometimes as I am carrying the baby (now 15 months old). I started bringing a stroller with me and tell him, "If you run off on me, you will go in the stroller." And you must enforce it! Though he may kick and scream, when it comes to safety there is NO negotiation. A child this age will not understand squished animals or fruit. They don't have the capcaity to make the connection. But they will remember the consequences of their own actions!


----------



## L&IsMama (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Rubin* 
"If you run off on me, you will go in the stroller." And you must enforce it! Though he may kick and scream, when it comes to safety there is NO negotiation!

He knows how to get out of the stroller. He also even got out of the mei tai once. Plus, now his new thing is any time I am carrying him, he claws at my face, rips my glasses off (I will be getting contacts soon), hits me, pulls my hair, flings himself out of my arms, etc, etc. Anything he can to fight being held or contained.







: I'm at the point where I just can't leave the house with him anymore. It's so ridiculous.
I'm taking him this week to have allergy testing done. We are going to have him tested for wheat, dairy, soy, and corn. Hopefully that will give us some answers.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Good luck with finding an answer!

-Angela


----------



## L&IsMama (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 









Good luck with finding an answer!

-Angela

Thanks.







: It will be kind of simple, actually, if it is confirmed food allergies. Cause otherwise, I just dunno what to do. Stay home for the next 6 months?







:


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *L&IsMama* 
Thanks.







: It will be kind of simple, actually, if it is confirmed food allergies. Cause otherwise, I just dunno what to do. Stay home for the next 6 months?







:

Sometimes that kind of allergy can be hard to pinpoint- have you tried eliminating artificial colors? I've known a few kids who really reacted poorly to specific colors.

-Angela


----------



## L&IsMama (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Sometimes that kind of allergy can be hard to pinpoint- have you tried eliminating artificial colors? I've known a few kids who really reacted poorly to specific colors.

-Angela

Oh, yes. He definately reacts to artificial colors. He is also out of control even when he hasnt had any, though. I am wondering if it is a wheat allergy, tbh. I think we are going to try feingold or something similar for both kids once we move, cause ds1 also has some signs of food sensitivity, but none of the agression ds2 has. I think we will wait till we move this weekend, though. The whole thing has me







:

nak


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

You might try eliminating foods you think might be triggering him. Often they're sensitivities not true allergies so you can't get a positive allergy test.

good luck!

-Angela


----------



## dflanag2 (Oct 4, 2005)

My DS (3 yrs) has given me so many heart attacks, I think I have PTSD. No kidding, I have nightmares and general low level agitation even inside my house at the worst points! DS runs outside, inside, in grocery stores (I don't shop with him at other stores, it's pretty pointless), through the woods next to the playground, into neighbors yards thru our back yard, urban sidewalks, etc. etc.

My observation in the OP's sort of situation is that the kid somehow percieves 'permission' to run away from the parent's body language/facial expression. If they know you are coming after them (IME) they are more likely to go. So I have developed a strategy over the past 2 years as DS has been developing his running urges.

Disclaimer: We don't have so much a 'run *into* road' problem, more a 'run away randomly *near* roads and other dangerous places' problem. If he's running into a road, that means the strategy has failed and I am chasing him.

My strategy is this:

1. Since his truck obsession began at 12 months or so, we have told him that trucks go in the road and people go on the sidewalk. This resonates with him, and he has been pretty good about following it when reminded.

2. When we go places, we review The Rules as PPers have mentioned doing.

3. When DS looks like he is getting ready to run (or is running), I try everything I can do to keep from chasing him, because the one thing I can guarantee is that if I chase him, he will go faster. I try to bring his attention to something else (I have food, or Look at that over there, let's go look at it!), I hide and watch his reaction "Oh, she's not following me, where did she go?", or I turn away and walk in the other direction (horrible and very difficult to do, but quite effective), Or I will get down at his level and hold my arms out for a hug (also quite effective). I will chase him if the danger is significant, but I avoid it at all costs, as it usually involves me dropping DD (14 mos) somewhere and sprinting--she is 30 lbs and there is no way I can catch him while carrying her.

4. When he comes to me (or I catch up to him, then dash back to poor DD wherever she was abandoned) my goal is to not show any anger but only relief that he came back/didn't get hurt and tell him I love him and don't want anything bad to happen to him. I even thank him for coming back to me instead of running away. This reaction doesn't happen all the time, because if I have had to chase him, I am pretty scared and pissed. I try to keep it focused on the real goal of keeping him safe.

DS is 3 years and 3 months, and I can think of two instances in the past week where I used these techniques and prevented him running into the road. Once was in a dense urban area, where he ran, but only down the sidewalk and stopped before I caught up to him with open arms for hug (I ultimately went after him after other attempts did not work)

The other time was when we were leaving a gated park where he started riding his trike down a steep hill with a 4-way stop road at the bottom. If I had run after him, he would have gone all the way down the hill. Instead I shouted, "Bye! We're getting in the car!" and started opening doors. He stopped, and it was 5 minutes more of negotiation to walk his bike back up to the car before I finally had to walk down the hill to get him. I left his trike where it was then drove to car down to pick it up after everyone was secure in the car. (holding fast to my rule of not pulling trike up the hill after he has ridden down. He rode it down, he can pull it back up.)

Still, my heart is in my throat whenever this situation comes up. And I won't even go into the stories about when OTHER PEOPLE have started chasing him towards roads. (Don't chase other peoples' kids unless you know you can catch them!
















I hope this helps, and good luck with the allergy testing, which sounds like an easier solution than trying to teach a kid not to kill themselves. Hmmm, maybe I should look into that myself.

-dflanag2


----------

